# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Η θρυλική καρδερίνα κερασούλα!

## NIKOS2688

Γεια σας και συνγχαρητηρια για το φορουμ,ονομαζομαι Νικος και ασχολουμαι εδω και τρια χρονια με την εκτροφη καρδερινας,λοιπον η ιστορια εχει ως εξης περισυ τετοιο καιρο μου εφερε ενα πλαδακι ενας γειτωνας το οποιο ειχε πεσει απο την φωλια μικρο προφανως το εσπρωξε η μανα,το πηρα το μεγαλωσα και προς μεγαλη μου εκπληξη ειδα οτι στον σβερκο εκει που τελειωνει το μαυρο εχει 3 βουλες κοκκινες,αμεσως πηγε το μυαλο μου στην ιστορια των παππουδων μας που ελεγαν για την θρυλικη κερασουλα,λετε τελικα να ειχαν δικαιο,λετε οντως αυτην να ειναι μια καρδερινα κερασλου?για ριξτε μια ματια στις φωτο,αυτο που μου εκανε εντυπωση ειναι οτι εχει τεραστιο ραμφος το οποιο δεν κοβεται βγαζει αιμα και ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη σε μεγεθος σε σχεση με ολες τις καρδεριναες που εχω δει!

----------


## jk21

Νικο καλως ηρθες στην παρεα του greekbirdclub ! θελω να ξερεις οτι το φορουμ ειναι εναντια στην αιχμαλωσια πουλιων απο τη φυση 
Κανόνες Χρήσης Ενότητας των Ιθαγενών

και στηριζει μονο την εκτροφη πουλιων γεννημενων ηδη στην αιχμαλωσια .Αναφερθηκες σε περιπτωση πουλιου που γεννηθηκε στη φυση και βρεθηκε στην αιχμαλωσια ,ελπιζω αφοτου πρωτα ελεγχθηκε οτι ηταν αδυνατο η επιστροφη του στη φωλια .Αν αυτο δεν εγινε κρινω ως λαθος την αποδοχη του νεοσσου ,αλλα λαθη εχουμε ολοι κανει στη ζωη μας ,αρκει να τα αποδεχομαστε και να τα απορριπτουμε σαν πρακτικη στο μελλον .Θα ηθελα την θεση σου πανω σε αυτο 

απο κει και περα η συζητηση πανω στο θεμα που εθεσες ,να γινει και απο τα υπολοιπα μελη ,καθαρα πανω στο θεμα υπαρξης ή μη των πουλιων αυτων .Να ξερεις οτι δεν εχεις επισυναψει φωτο .δες πως γινεται σωστα ,εδω *Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*το θεμα θα ελεγα οτι εχει συζητηθει επαρκως και εδω 

*Καρδερίνα το πουλί μύθος.*

----------


## οδυσσέας

οι παππουδες ελεγαν πολλα παραμυθια οπως και οι πετσοπαδες, για να τις ακριβοπουλησουν.
αυτες οι καρδερινες κελαιδανε μονο οταν ειναι ελευθερες, στο κλουβι δεν κανουν ουτε τσιπιτ. :winky:

----------


## NIKOS2688

Καταλαβαινω οτι ειστε κατα της εχμαλωσιας το ιδιο και εγω δυστυχως δεν μπορουσα να το επιστρεψω στην φωλια του διοτι ηταν πολυ ψηλα,φωτο απο κατω

----------


## NIKOS2688

http://s1347.photobucket.com/user/ni...?sort=6&page=1 πατηστε στο λινκ για να τις δειτε

----------


## DimitrisPas13

πολύ μεγάλο ράμφος δεν έχει;;;;

----------


## teo24

[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## teo24

> πολύ μεγάλο ράμφος δεν έχει;;;;


Με προλαβες Δημητρη.Πραγματικα τοσο μεγαλο ραμφος εχουν?

----------


## NIKOS2688

Τeo24 σε ευχαριστω για το ανεβασμα των φωτογραφιων,πραγματικα το ραμφος ειναι τεραστιο και απο μικρο φενοταν οτι θα γινει μεγαλω,να σημειωσω οτι τωρα ειναι και κομμενο,βαλτε κανα μισο ποντο :: ,το θεμα ειναι οτι οπως λεει ο φιλος και ποιο πανω δεν την εχω ακουσει να κελαηδαει,λες και ειναι μουγκη,και ας ειναι κοινωνικοποιημενη,το ποιο περιεργο ομως ειναι οτι πριν λιγες μερες την εβαλα με μοια θηλυκια καναρα και την βατεψε,χωρις να κανει το κλασικο κελαηδημα και κατεβασμα των φτερων που κανουν οι καρδερινες οταν βατεβουν

----------


## juamx214

Αν τη πουλουσε οετσοπας θα ελεγε οτι ειναι διασταυρωση με τουκαν.... αλλα περα της πλακας δε παραειναι μεγαλο;

----------


## δημητρα

τεραστιο ραμφος, τωρα για την κερασουλα και εγω εχω ακουσει ιστοριες απο μερικους, μαλλων μυθοι.

τα νυχια ειναι μεγαλα??? μαυρα τα βλεπω

----------


## jk21

το σημαδι της κερασουλας το εχει μονο αριστερα οπως κοιταμε (το πορτοκαλι κυκλακι στο σβερκο ) 

αν το εχει τιγκα στο σκετο κανναβουρι και μαλλον σε μαινοτροφη (αν βλεπω καλα ) τοτε οχι ραμφος θα κανει μεγαλο απο το χαλασμενο απο λιπαρα συκωτι ,αλλα τυχερο ειναι που ζει ...

για βγαλε φωτο την κοιλια του ,με παραμερισμενα τα πουπουλα με υγρα δαχτυλα (να φαινεται ολο το δερμα σχεδον απο τη μεση και κατω ) 

και βγαλε φωτο της κουτσουλιας του σε λευκο χαρτι 

περιεγραψε πληρως την διατροφη του

----------


## Gardelius

_Απο <<παλιά>> ξερω ή μάλλον καλυτερα,....έχω δει οτι οι <<κερασίτες>> που λεγαμε εμεις εδω,...έχουν τα κοκκινα σημάδια (βούλες) ....εσωτερικα!! Αν φυσούσαμε και παραμερίζαμε λιγο το μαυρο σταυρο! Αυτό πρωτη φορα το βλέπω.... όπως πολυ σωστα επισήμανε και ο Δημήτρης το μεγάλο ράμφος ειναι θεμα ...διατροφής του πουλιου! 
Αλήθεια φιλε Νίκο, αφου όπως είπες δεν εχεις ακουσει ποτε να κελαηδάει ...πώς έγινε και να βατέψει? Είναι αρσενικός? Μου κανει εντύπωση,..._

----------


## acerakela

Διασταύρωση καρδερίνας με τρυποκάρυδο?  :Happy0196:

----------


## xarhs

> Διασταύρωση καρδερίνας με τρυποκάρυδο?


με μπεκατσα ταιριαζει καλυτερα γιαννη :Happy0196:

----------


## acerakela

> με μπεκατσα ταιριαζει καλυτερα γιαννη


Χαχαχα έχω λιώσει

----------


## acerakela

Τι "παίζει" με αυτο τον μύθο που λέτε παιδιά?Δεν το έχω ξανά ακούσει

----------


## Steliosan

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B8%CE%BF%CF%82

----------


## Efthimis98

Μερικές φωτογραφίες που είδα στο δίκτυο με " κερασούλες "
Έχουν όμως 2 πορτοκαλί στίγματα!









Δυστυχώς αυτές οι καρδερίνες είναι 100% άγριας, άσχετα το ότι διάβασα καθαρά ότι είναι αιχμαλωτισμένες .... και ούτε καν τους κατέκριναν!
Τι να πω...  :sad: 

(αν κριθεί ακατάλληλο γι' αυτό το forum - μιας και περιέχει άγριες καρδερίνες - ας σβηστεί παρακαλώ ! )

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Καταλαβαινω οτι ειστε κατα της εχμαλωσιας το ιδιο και εγω δυστυχως δεν μπορουσα να το επιστρεψω στην φωλια του διοτι ηταν πολυ ψηλα,φωτο απο κατω


Νικο τυχερα παιχνιδια παιζεις? να πεσει πουλι απο φωλια.......και να ειναι και κερασιτης.. :winky: 


κάνε αυτά που σου λέει ο Δημήτρης, κόψε την μύτη 3-4 χιλιοστά άλλαξε της διατροφή σταδιακά και τέλος Αυγούστου περιμένω βιντεακι με την απελευθέρωση της. 

Γραψε δυο λογια για εσενα εδω να γνωριστουμε. 
*Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε*

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Σκετοι λιπαροι ειναι στην ταιστρα,και για τουρλια μαλλον στην μπανιερα. :winky:

----------


## jk21

για τουρλια; ποια δηλαδη τροφη; κατι διαφορετικο ή εννοεις την μαινοτροφη;

----------


## NIKOS2688

Για να ξεκαθαρισω μερικα πραγματα,καταρχην ασχολουμε με την εκτροφη τρια χρονια λετε να μην ξερω ουτε τα βασικα,διατροφη ασθενειες και τα λοιπα,γιατι διακρινω μια σταση αμφισβιτισης απεναντι μου,μονο που δεν μου ειπατε οτι την εφτιαξα με φωτο shop την καρδερινα,JK21 φυσικα και δεν ειναι αυτην η διατροφη της καρδερινας διοτι το κλουβι αυτο στις φωτο φιλοξενει μια ελλατοπαπαδιτσα η οποια δεν ειναι δικια μου,την εβαλα εκει για λιγο γιατι εκανα σηντηρηση τα κλουβια,ολα τα πουλια μου τα κοιταω τακτικα στην κοιλια για τυχον ασθενειες οπως κοκκιδιαση,μυκιτιαση,σκουλ  ικια και τα λοιπα,τωρα δικαιωμα του καθενως να αμφισβητει οτι αυτην ειναι κερασατη,οποιος δεν πιστευει μπορει να ρθει εδω στην λαρισα να πιουμε καφε και να την δει απο κοντα,οσο για το βατεμα σε λιγο θα ειναι πατερας τα αυγα ειναι πιασμενα,τα εκανα οωσκωπηση πριν λιγο και βατεψε χωρις να κελαηδησει!

----------


## Gardelius

> Για να ξεκαθαρισω μερικα πραγματα,καταρχην ασχολουμε με την εκτροφη τρια χρονια λετε να μην ξερω ουτε τα βασικα,διατροφη ασθενειες και τα λοιπα,γιατι διακρινω μια σταση αμφισβιτισης απεναντι μου,μονο που δεν μου ειπατε οτι την εφτιαξα με φωτο shop την καρδερινα,JK21 φυσικα και δεν ειναι αυτην η διατροφη της καρδερινας διοτι το κλουβι αυτο στις φωτο φιλοξενει μια ελλατοπαπαδιτσα η οποια δεν ειναι δικια μου,την εβαλα εκει για λιγο γιατι εκανα σηντηρηση τα κλουβια,ολα τα πουλια μου τα κοιταω τακτικα στην κοιλια για τυχον ασθενειες οπως κοκκιδιαση,μυκιτιαση,σκουλ  ικια και τα λοιπα,τωρα δικαιωμα του καθενως να αμφισβητει οτι αυτην ειναι κερασατη,οποιος δεν πιστευει μπορει να ρθει εδω στην λαρισα να πιουμε καφε και να την δει απο κοντα,οσο για το βατεμα *σε λιγο θα ειναι πατερας τα αυγα ειναι πιασμενα,τα εκανα οωσκωπηση πριν λιγο και βατεψε χωρις να κελαηδησει!*


*
Νίκο κανεις δεν αμφισβήτησε κάτι απ οσα είπες... Εμένα προσωπικά μου έκανε εντύπωση ο τίτλος γιατι.. εγω τα εχω ακουσει κερασίτες! Κατα τ αλλα αν εισαι ΟΚ και εσυ με τους Κανόνες Χρήσης της Ενότητας "Ιθαγενή-Αγριοπούλια"

Μπορείς να μας παρουσιάσεις την εκτροφη σου! Θα χαρουμε πολύ!!*

----------


## jk21

Νικο αν δεν εχει σκετο κανναβουρι σαν διατροφη ,τοτε καλως .Αν γνωριζεις να ξεχωριζεις προβληματικη κοιλια και συκωτι ,τοτε εσυ ξερεις ...

Αλλα η ελατοπαπαδιτσα τρεφεται με σκετο κανναβουρι και την αλλη τροφη ; (τι τροφη ειναι; ) 

και υπαρχει εκτροφη ελατοπαπαδιτσας στην ελλαδα σε κλουβι; αντε σε μεγαλους χωρους ας πουμε οτι υπαρχει και οτι οι γεννητορε ειναι εκτροφης (το τραβηξα λιγο ,αλλα ας πουμε οτι ισχυει ) .τι δουλεια εχει σε αυτο το κλουβι;

----------


## οδυσσέας

αφου η καρδερινα δεν εχει προβλημα υγειας και ο Νικος ''ξερει'' τι πρεπει να κανει.......παρακαλω την ΔΟ να κλειδωσει και να σβησει το παρον θεμα.

----------


## jk21

ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑ για το αν ειναι κερασουλα το πουλι ή οχι ,νομιζω με αυτα που ειπωθηκαν και με τον συνδεσμο που παραπεμψαμε (ειχε ξανασυζητηθει αυτο το θεμα ) πρεπει  να καλυφθηκε το θεμα .Περιμενω την απαντηση Νικου σε οτι τον ρωτησα και μετα αν δεν υπαρξει αναγκη συνεχισης (και μεταφορας του θεματος στις << ασθενειες >>  το θεμα θα κλειδωθει

----------


## οδυσσέας

φορεας ασπροκεφαλης...............η ''κερασιτης''  ::

----------


## Γιάννης Χαλκίδα

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Απλα φορεις ασπροκεφαλα δικα μου.
Φιλε Νικο, σιγουρα δεν ξερεις ουτε τα βασικα για τη διατροφη της καρδερινας!!
Το πουλακι ειναι αθλιο στην εμφανιση του(ραμφος, μασκα, λαμπροτητα χρωματος) κι εσυ κακως καμαρωνεις για το μεγαλο ραμφος του.....
Πριν παρετε σκυλο, γατα, κουνελι κι οτιδηποτε αλλο για κατοικιδιο, ΜΑΘΕΤΕ πρωτα για τη διαμονη-διατροφη των!!Ποσο μαλλον για ενα τοσο απαιτητικο πουλι οπως η καρδερινα....?
Προσωπικα λυπαμαι το πουλακι που επεζησε απο την πτωση (συ ειπας....?) για να ζει τωρα αυτον τον εφιαλτη!
Συγνωμη, αλλα ΕΛΕΟΣ....ΟΙΚΤΟΣ!!!

----------


## NIKOS2688

Λοιπόν επειδή το θέμα έχει ξεφύγει πολύ από το αρχικό μου ερώτημα και δέχομαι συνέχεια διάφορες επιθέσεις από μέρους σας θα παρακαλούσα να διαγραφεί,το αν ξέρω φίλε Γιάννη από διατροφή ειναι δικό μου θέμα και δεν ειναι επι του παρόντος,τι σχέση έχουν οι μετάλαγμενες καρδερινες με την γνήσια καρδερινα δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ηλικρινα,λυπάμαι αλλά απογοητευτικά από το φόρουμ και δεν θα συνεχίσω άλλο εδώ,χάρηκα που τα είπαμε έστω και αυτό το λίγο

----------


## jk21

το θεμα αν δεν εχει νοημα συνεχειας για το Νικο που το ανοιξε ,κλειδωνει 

τα θεματα δεν διαγραφονται  ! παρολα αυτα ,θα εξετασθει το αιτημα σου απο την ομαδα διαχειρισης 

Νικο σε ενα φορουμ υπαρχουν αποψεις ,παραθεσεις επιχειρηματων και ολοι κρινονται απο τα λεγομενα τους  .Ευχομαι καποια αλλη στιγμη ,το φορουμ  να σου φανει χρησιμο !

----------


## xXx



----------

